# 1970 Dunelt Before and After



## jimbo53 (Nov 15, 2020)

Just finished up a cosmetic restoration on a 23” 1970 Dunelt. This is the first one I’ve had a chance to buy and it was a barn find. Not a fan of the Brooks mattress style seats so replaced it with a B63. A few adjustments and take it out for a ride tomorrow!


----------



## HARPO (Nov 16, 2020)

Nice job! @jimbo53

BTW...does the Dealer sticker say "Mineola Bicycle Shop" by any chance? That's near me here on Long Island. They're still there and doing great!!


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 16, 2020)

I think it did, HARPO! Normally, I keep shop stickers on the bike, but this was a big vinyl sticker that completely covered up the name on the seat tube. Using a hairdryer to heat it up, it peeled off without damaging if the underlying decal.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 16, 2020)

Looks great! You done the Lords work, @jimbo53 !


----------



## HARPO (Nov 16, 2020)

jimbo53 said:


> I think it did, HARPO! Normally, I keep shop stickers on the bike, but this was a big vinyl sticker that completely covered up the name on the seat tube. Using a hairdryer to heat it up, it peeled off without damaging if the underlying decal.




Yes, they went a little Crazy with their decals!!   And I've done the same thing to remove them...hair dryer, and they come off fairly easy!
Fred


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 16, 2020)

DonChristie said:


> Looks great! You done the Lords work, @jimbo53 !



And on the third day, it was resurrected....and all was good throughout the land!


----------



## sykerocker (Nov 16, 2020)

What kind of condition is that original saddle in?  The '55 Royal Enfield I'm currently working on appears to use the same, or damn close, saddle and unfortunately that's the one part I'm not going to be able to refurbish.


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 17, 2020)

sykerocker said:


> What kind of condition is that original saddle in?  The '55 Royal Enfield I'm currently working on appears to use the same, or damn close, saddle and unfortunately that's the one part I'm not going to be able to refurbish.



It's in really pretty good shape. If my butt was partial to those Brooks mattress saddles, I'd keep it on the bike, but a broken in B72 is more to my liking. If you're interested in it, PM me and I'll send some pics and we can discuss.


----------



## Eatontkd (Nov 17, 2020)

Nice work. Beautiful ride, enjoy!!


----------



## sykerocker (Nov 17, 2020)

jimbo53 said:


> It's in really pretty good shape. If my butt was partial to those Brooks mattress saddles, I'd keep it on the bike, but a broken in B72 is more to my liking. If you're interested in it, PM me and I'll send some pics and we can discuss.



 Likewise, here.  If I was keeping the bike, it'd go Brooks like the rest of my IGH bikes.  However, this bike is a frame that too small for me, so it's being restored as trade bait for something that'll fit.  Will drop you a note in the next day or two.


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 17, 2020)

sykerocker said:


> Likewise, here.  If I was keeping the bike, it'd go Brooks like the rest of my IGH bikes.  However, this bike is a frame that too small for me, so it's being restored as trade bait for something that'll fit.  Will drop you a note in the next day or two.



Totally get the size issue. I have a 1957 21” Gazelle that I really like but it’s too small. This 23” frame is perfect and is now my main rider


----------



## sykerocker (Nov 17, 2020)

Yeah, that's my plan.  Once the bike is done, hopefully I'll find another vintage 3-speed, either something Bike Boom or later (preferably a Raleigh Sports, I actually have not owned one since that ivory one that was my commuter during that period), or something restorable from an earlier era.  Definitely attending the Westminster, MD swap (assuming it happens next year) with that in mind.


----------



## dweenk (Nov 18, 2020)

That looks like a bit more than a wash and polish - would you elaborate?


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 18, 2020)

dweenk said:


> That looks like a bit more than a wash and polish - would you elaborate?



All my builds are complete tear downs with intent of reusing as much as possible and revitalizing the original paint and maintaining original decals. 
Once torn down to the frame I clean with no-ammonia window cleaner followed with gentle going-over with 0000steel wool and WD-40. I’ll rub in 2 thin coats of boiled linseed oil and let sit for a week. BLO ages in nicely over time to a soft satin sheen. Some people are’t fans, but it’s easy to overdo and looks too glossy. Same with forks, fenders and chain guard. I tear down brake assemblies and clean with 0000steel wool and WD-40-same with bottom bracket, handlebars, stem, seat post, crank arms and spindles. Pedals wouldn’t break down so cleaned and oiled the bearing cups a well as possible. Reused brake and gear cables (next to impossible to find the correct ribbed white brake/gear cable) Blew powdered graphite down sleeves and reinserted cables, twisting them to coat with graphite. Outer cable sheaths and bar grips cleaned with Comet cleanser Reused the John Bull brake shoes but roughed up surfaces with med sandpaper. Rims gently cleaned w/ 0000 steel wool and WD-40 so as not to leave scratches. New tires and tubes were only new parts. Cleaned bearings and races, repacked and adjusted. Soaked chain in motor oil in a zip lock bag for a few days and cleaned with a wire brush. I’m a bit OCD with my bikes so even cleaned all nuts, bolts and brackets. Had a period correct Brooks B72 so replaced the tires Brooks mattress saddle. You can’t be in a hurry, but taking your time bears nice results. Here’s a couple of pictures the other day on its maiden ride. Took it out for 20 miles today and it rides wonderfully!


----------



## gkeep (Nov 20, 2020)

Bravo, great play by play on the cleaning methods. I'm doing the same right now to a 1960 arch bar Hercules badged Hawthorne. Inherited it from an old friend/neighbor and giving it to another old friend in his late 60s who rides a bit and grew up in Dublin Ireland so it's just the kind of bike he and his brothers would have had access to. They knew how to lacquer a frame back then and it's cleaning up nicely. You've inspired me to attack those white grips and cable sheaths now.
The wonders of WD40 and 0000 Steel Wool.




And good old simple green with a brass brush.


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 21, 2020)

gkeep said:


> Bravo, great play by play on the cleaning methods. I'm doing the same right now to a 1960 arch bar Hercules badged Hawthorne. Inherited it from an old friend/neighbor and giving it to another old friend in his late 60s who rides a bit and grew up in Dublin Ireland so it's just the kind of bike he and his brothers would have had access to. They knew how to lacquer a frame back then and it's cleaning up nicely. You've inspired me to attack those white grips and cable sheaths now.
> The wonders of WD40 and 0000 Steel Wool.
> View attachment 1304627
> 
> ...



Those brake arms came out great! That's a tribute to your hard work and quality British chroming.


----------



## juvela (Nov 21, 2020)

-----

...following the TI acquisition of the marque how long was it kept going?

early seventies is about the latest can recall seeing


-----


----------



## kostnerave (Nov 21, 2020)

The arched stone bridge makes a beautiful backdrop for your Dunelt. It's very English looking.


----------



## slowride (Nov 21, 2020)

@jimbo53 you did an excellent job on this! Literally saved this bike. Only thing I do different is use brass bristle brush instead of steel wool so I don’t have to worry about being too aggressive. I have heard about BLO but have not tried. One downside as I understand it’s very flammable and eventually dries out so you have to reapply. I guess that’s not a big deal just have to be careful with rags. The results look great. I may have to do this on my loop frame Tourist that is in the queue


----------



## gkeep (Nov 21, 2020)

The boiled linseed oil worked well on my teens Pierce. Linseed oil is the main ingredient for most old paint, I have  lots of experience using it on old boats, talking 1870s-1910s large wooden ships/schooners/tall ships. The rags can build up heat and combust if you wad them up, hang them out to dry/cure  and no problem. Like Jimbo53 says, go light on the coats, rub down excess. Thinning with some turpentine helps speed drying. On old wood spars, decks, tool handle we always do the first coat as a 70-30 cut, 70% oil-30% turps, really soaks in. Smells great too! Linseed oil, varnish, turpentine and Stockholm tar, smells of heaven,


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 22, 2020)

slowride said:


> @jimbo53 you did an excellent job on this! Literally saved this bike. Only thing I do different is use brass bristle brush instead of steel wool so I don’t have to worry about being too aggressive. I have heard about BLO but have not tried. One downside as I understand it’s very flammable and eventually dries out so you have to reapply. I guess that’s not a big deal just have to be careful with rags. The results look great. I may have to do this on my loop frame Tourist that is in the queue
> 
> View attachment 1305149



Beautiful bike! I so love these rod brake DL-1's. I found a similar ladies/mens bike set from the original owners. They bought them together and rode them a lot. They said they were happy they were going to someone that appreciates them. I did use a brass brush on the wheels as not to scratch the chrome, but lubricating the steel wool with WD-40 and being careful cleans the surface dirt and crud nicely. True about the BLO. After using I let the rags dry outside and throw away in an outside garbage can. I've done several bikes like this and the finish ages into a nice satin sheen and seems to rejuvinate the old paint while keeping it's well earned patina.


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 7, 2021)

Wow, awesome job! I'm inspired, and I, too, appreciate the detailed cleaning explanation.


----------

